# Privacy fence ideas



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

We're looking for a solution for a privacy fence/screen between our neighbors house and our place. Not that we DON'T get along with them. I've talked to them and they're all for it too. Probably because I'm the one willing to pay for it. lol

Anyway, there's a 20 to 30 foot wide strip of 'no-mans-land' between our two houses that is really tall maple trees, so there's not a heck of a lot of sunlight that reaches down to the ground.

We're somewhat against the straight shot 50' long fence, so we're looking for something that looks a little nicer. I was thinking of arborvitae trees, but in order to get ones that are of decent size, you have to pay through the nose. Another idea I had was "sections" of fence in key spots (like where they pull their cars in, and in front of their LP tank, etc) and then trees/shrubs in between.

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Robert131 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry to say it, but arborvitae are my least favorite plant, although they do make for a decent privacy screen. There are several different plants that can work as hedges, such as privets and hawthornes, which grow fast and can handle shade. I'm not familiar with SE Wisconsin, so I would consult a local cooperative extensive or master gardener program for more information.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I like the screens idea. Make sure they are slightly angled to each other too. Some big rocks would be nice too, if available locally.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> I like the screens idea. Make sure they are slightly angled to each other too. Some big rocks would be nice too, if available locally.


I was kinda thinking that too, like an 8' fence panel with about a 3' gap between the next one, and maybe a shrub or something in between. I was thinking that having the fence panels a few degrees "off kilter" would make it look more interesting too.


----------



## wsuswim147 (Jan 12, 2008)

Before you get started on your project, make sure you have the right to plant/install permanent structures on the land. A lot of times these 20-30' pieces of land are ROW(rights of way) owned as easements by the city or local utility company for their purposes


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's our property, it's just "no-mans-land" due to the current trees and whatnot. The phone line runs through there, so I'll contact Digger's Hotline and make sure that I don't slice something if I decide to dig holes.


----------

